# Juliette geese.



## illinoishunter77 (Sep 6, 2009)

The lake was loaded with geese this a.m. Probably seen around 150 around the lake. The teal are still there and the numbers are still up, just wish I could get an invite to the hay bales or the area around them. Those bales are gonna be the ticket in a couple of weeks. I can't wait! If yall (GB83 and MM) are not going to hunt them you should atleast let the rest of us have a crack at'em.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 6, 2009)

Man I wish i was good enough to have me a spot on those bales, preferably the ones on the south side. GB83 & MM plz have some pity!!!!


----------



## head buster (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like y'all were on the "X" Congrats!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 6, 2009)

very nice bunch of birds!!! congrats guys!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not gonna hunt those bales this weekend. I gotta work. Check with GB83 (make sure he's not gonna be there first). Last I heard he wasn't gonna be able to make it either.


----------



## Paddle (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you guys use the boat in the Picture?


----------



## wingding (Sep 7, 2009)

congrats to yall, nice hunt


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2009)

How did you get those Illinois guys to come hunt with you? (I.E. boat registration)? Guess they also heard about the Ga.jewel.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Sep 7, 2009)

Paddle said:


> Did you guys use the boat in the Picture?


NO the motor is too big for the lake.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 7, 2009)

Smackage!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wingding (Sep 7, 2009)

This juliette lake must be a good spot.


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 7, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> How did you get those Illinois guys to come hunt with you? .



You have to fill out the application and go through an interview process. 
Last I heard all spots had been filled with the exception of one member that hadn't returned a call. He knows who he is..
Pretty good fella's just a little backwoods.

If everyone on here remembers... I asked for help with getting those bails placed on the lake. Well "NO ONE" offered..Now that it's getting a little close to killing time, I get all these PM's wanting to hunt the hay bales. That's fine too.. Just don't steal'em, set'em on fire (again), or trash'em up that's not asking to much. And Rugger you and Matt was the main two that had committed to helping....


----------



## Paddle (Sep 7, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> NO the motor is too big for the lake.




 Good answer!!!! 

 ir:

 Next time you'll have to drive over and get some pic's in front of the sign at the boat ramp!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2009)

Next time we go with those guys, I'm not gonna be the bird chunker. I hate grabbing those things outta the pen. Also, I think we need to be in the photo. We are, after all, a little more "photogenic".


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You have to fill out the application and go through an interview process.
> Last I heard all spots had been filled with the exception of one member that hadn't returned a call. He knows who he is..
> Pretty good fella's just a little backwoods.
> 
> If everyone on here remembers... I asked for help with getting those bails placed on the lake. Well "NO ONE" offered..Now that it's getting a little close to killing time, I get all these PM's wanting to hunt the hay bales. That's fine too.. Just don't steal'em, set'em on fire (again), or trash'em up that's not asking to much. And Rugger you and Matt was the main two that had committed to helping....



My application must have gotten lost in the mail cause I didn't get one   



For a lake you guys kep sayin had only coots and park ducks looks like you guys done real good 

NICE JOB ON THE WHACKIN


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 8, 2009)

I was actually out there opening day, but we didnt get any flying our way......had a drake woody fly in and laugh at us for a about 20 minutes, but thats about it.  After that we drove around and scouted for a lil when we saw someone messing with one of MM's hay bales.......it was the one on the south end close to that big stump in the water.  I ran the guys off and told them they're lucky it was me and not the owner of them bales that caught them!  thats a sweet little set up you got there MM......I've heard all this talk about them, but never actually seen them.  They're hidden pretty well!  How in the world did yall get them things out there????


----------



## Medicine Man (Sep 9, 2009)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I was actually out there opening day, but we didnt get any flying our way..Try it again..They'll fly better next time. Must'a been an off day... we saw someone messing with one of MM's hay bales.......thats a sweet little set up you got there MM..And we thank you...Worked hard on it....I've heard all this talk about them, but never actually seen them.  They're hidden pretty well!  How in the world did yall get them things out there????By boat



Better luck to you next time.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.....I looked all over the place for that dagum "X" everyone talks about.......didn't see anything close to one!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Sep 10, 2009)

Well guys I don't mind you hunting them bales I will be hunting private land. I would check the 55 gallon drum in the middle of the hay bale 3 clicks left of the boat ramp. It should be empty of all the corn by now but be sure before you set up on it. Also put your deks along the bank them teal work the bank on the jewel hard. Good luck!!!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 10, 2009)

*bales*



Georgiaboy83 said:


> Well guys I don't mind you hunting them bales I will be hunting private land. I would check the 55 gallon drum in the middle of the hay bale 3 clicks left of the boat ramp. It should be empty of all the corn by now but be sure before you set up on it. Also put your deks along the bank them teal work the bank on the jewel hard. Good luck!!!



Thanks GB!  Will do!


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

*That's it..*

I'll never lend out my hay bale blinds again..I got a pretty good idea who did this to my blinds..I ain't happy about it..


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry dude, shouldn't have flicked the doobie in your hay bale.


----------



## wingding (Oct 12, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Sorry dude, shouldn't have flicked the doobie in your hay bale.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 12, 2009)

I got an idea who might be behind this. I think it's odd that the bales get smoked out and Mizzzzipppi jb at the same time disappears  I know for a fact that he carries a torch in his boat


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> I think it's odd that the bales get smoked out and Mizzzzipppi jb at the same time disappears



Kind'a what I was thinking..We're on the same page..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

I was just fixin to start a thread on how ducks and geese love burned millet seed from haybales, my new avatar was from a nice camping and boating trip that me and Lyza took down to the Jewel this week.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> I was just fixin to start a thread on how ducks and geese love burned millet seed from haybales, my new avatar was from a nice camping and boating trip that me and Lyza took down to the Jewel this week.



Goat killer..Post a pick..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 12, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Goat killer..Post a pick..



Dang did JB stick a Pine Goat?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

I ruined a nannys day, but ole Doug B field ruirnt this un. 175 ish


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 12, 2009)

You gonna have'm haten before season even get's started..That's a beast..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

there sure was a lot of new fowl movin in there this week, we had a few days of north wind, and they were riding it on down.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 12, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You gonna have'm haten before season even get's started..That's a beast..



Dang... he's a big one.

There sure aren't many like that walking around here.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 12, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> there sure was a lot of new fowl movin in there this week, we had a few days of north wind, and they were riding it on down.


We are gonna somehow charm our way onto that little slice of heaven east of Beedles. It is sick the amount of birds that come in and out of there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 12, 2009)

I hear we got the invite, but then ya boy Doug p..ed him off.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 12, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> I hear we got the invite, but then ya boy Doug p..ed him off.


I hate it when he does that.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice shoot!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 15, 2009)

Man, when am I gonna get an invite on a hunt like that at Juliette?


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Man, when am I gonna get an invite on a hunt like that at Juliette?



I would'a been glad been to Bo...But as you can see they burned me out..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 15, 2009)

Its killing me, I gotta come clean. It  was kinda cold, and a mapp gas torch, fat lighter wood, and hay dont mix.I was lucky I was hunting in a speedo, cause I ended up swimming.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 15, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Its killing me, I gotta come clean. It  was kinda cold, and a mapp gas torch, fat lighter wood, and hay dont mix.I was lucky I was hunting in a speedo, cause I ended up swimming.



I expect compensation for this..I scouted this place in the rain this week. NOTHING is coming close to that point now..Thanks pal..The ducks flar away from this area like Elton John at a church event..


----------



## voniassy73 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Juliette geese*

I,ve seen a few ducks and geese feeding in the corn fields the last few days & more and more hawks. the snow was almost gone around here and it seems like it always snows after the geese come back...and we got 8"s again last night. Snowblower ran good though. Hopefully for the last time this year. Wh13


----------

